# BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam



## Muha81 (8. Dezember 2015)

*BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Hallihallo,

vor nicht ganz 2 Jahren habe ich mir einen Rechner zusammengestellt (Details siehe unten).
Nun habe ich mir nochmal 8 GB Ram und eine 4TB SSHD bestellt und eingebaut.

Nach dem Einbau meldet nun das BIOS, dass der CPU-Lüfter zu langsam dreht (knapp über 500 Umdrehungen, statt knapp über 600... Zwischen 510 und 530 Umdrehungen läuft der Lüfter aber Konstant und gewohnt leise. Kabel habe ich kontrolliert, da sitzt alles fest. Die Umstellung auf die Vorkonfiguration "Leise" oder "Leistung" haben keine Änderungen gebracht, daher habe ich die Einstellung erstmal auf "Normal" gelassen (wie sie vorher 2 Jahre lang gut lief).

Ich habe nun erstmal die Warnmeldung so eingestellt, dass sie nur noch bei unter 500 Umdrehungen anschlägt, damit der PC normal hochfahren kann. Ram und Festplatte wurden ordnungsgemäß erkannt und arbeiten einwandfrei.

Durch google bin ich auf die Aussage gestoßen, das es besonders für so große bzw. Leistungsstarke Lüfter durchaus üblich ist, so langsam zu laufen. Aber dann frage ich mich "Warum erst jetzt?". Ein kleiner Stresstest bei offenem PC hat keine Temperaturänderungen an der CPU bewirkt und auch der Lüfter blieb Konstant zwischen 510 und 530 Umdrehungen (laut Asus Probe II)... 

Hier meine Hardware aus Januar 2013:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 580W CM 80+ Gold   
ASUS P8Z77-V, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3   
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9   
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5   
Intel Core i5-3570K Tray, LGA1155   
FRACTAL DESIGN Gehäuse DEFINE XL Titanium Grey   

Gestern wie gesagt noch der Einbau eines weiteren 8GB-Kit Ram (insgesamt 4x4GB) und der nun fünften Festplatte (1x SSD Samsungs 840 Pro als Systemplatte, 2 kleine ältere (200 und 500GB für Backups und Auslagerungen), 1x 3 TB Seagate Barracuda 7.200 und nun noch die 4TB SSHD von Seagate). Das ganze läuft mit Win 7 Ultimate.

Meine Frage ist, ob das unbedenklich bzw normal sein kann, oder ob ich da doch irgendwo aufpassen und tätig werden muss. Kriegt der Lüfter ggf. zu wenig Saft?

vielen Dank für jeden Tipp,

Gruß, Muha


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Wenn der Lüfer zuwenig Saft bekommen würde dann geht der gar nicht erst an. Wie verhält sich der Lüfter unter Last ? Normalerweise müsste er ja dann spätestens hochdrehen.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Naja, ob nun 500 oder 600 RPM, ist eigentlich Wurst


----------



## Muha81 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Hallo nWo-Wolfpac,

wie im ersten Post beschrieben: ein kleiner Stresstest (am offenen PC) hat keine Änderung an der Lüfterumdrehung oder an der CPU-Temperatur ergeben (30 Minuten Fallout 4 mit höchstmöglichen Einstellung). Evtl. zu wenig Stress, weil nicht so CPU-Lastig?

Und @ Adi1: Der unterschied macht für mich schon eine Menge aus, da jetzt scheinbar etwas anders ist als vorher und ich meine Hardware längstmöglich in gutem Zustand halten will. Deshalb möchte ich dem Grund auf die Schliche kommen und Fehler oder (Folge-)Schäden minimal zu halten oder im Idealfall auszuschließen.

Gruß, Muha


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Benutz mal Prime95 um die CPU Auslastung auf 100 % zu jagen. Wenn die Lüfter dann hochdrehen ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Muha81 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Danke für den Tipp. Das mache ich, sobald ich zu Hause bin und gebe dann Rückmeldung


----------



## Muha81 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

So, nachdem Prime95 jeden Dienst sofort wieder gestoppt hat, den ich gestartet habe, habe ich es mit HeavyLoad probiert. 1,5 Stunden Volllast der CPU (über 1500fps) und die Temperatur der CPU ist laut Asus Probe II auf maximal 38 Grad gekommen (kaltstar 27 Grad, idle bei laufendem PC 32 Grad). Der Lüfter hat dabei die 550 Umdrehungen nie überschritten. Beim ersten Hochfahren heute, kam sogar wieder die Meldung bei weniger als nun 500 Umdrehungen (knapp über 480 waren es). Als Windows dann lief, hat er sich wieder bei 520 (plusminus 10) eingependelt. alles weiterhin ohne auffallende Geräusche oder unregelmäßigkeiten. Es scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein... Bleibt nur die Frage: Warum jetzt und nicht schon vor 2 Jahren als der Rechner neu war? 
Außer der neuen Festplatte und dem zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher (gestern) habe ich nie was an der Hardware verändert... Merkwürdig...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

38 Grad unter Vollast kann ich kaum glauben. Benutze mal ein anderes Tool zum auslesen der Temps wie z.b. HWInfo. Falls die Temperatur wirklich stimmen sollte, dann wundert mich nicht das der Lüfter nur mit 500 rpm dreht. Aber wie gesagt ich glaube das mit den 38 Grad nicht, oder hast du den PC im Kühlschrank stehen ?


----------



## the.hai (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*



> So, nachdem Prime95 jeden Dienst sofort wieder gestoppt hat, den ich gestartet habe



warum? hast du irgendwas übertaktet? ein stoppen der worker lässt darauf schliessen.

CoreTemp funzt auch gut zum auslesen der Werte, parallel mal den Takt mit CPU-Z überwachen, zeig dann mal nen screenshot.


----------



## Muha81 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Ok, anderes tool zur Temperaturüberwachung nutze ich dann sobald ich zu Hause bin (wiedermal) 

Nein, Übertaktet ist nichts. Mache dann einen Screenshot... Gegen 18.30/19Uhr schätze ich mal, wird das zirka klappen.

Die anderen 3 Lüfter laufen schneller. Am schnellsten der fürs Netzteil mit zirka 800UPM, gefolgt vom Lüfter der von oben nach unten pustet (zirka 750UPM) und dem Lüfter, der nach hinten rauspustet (zirka 680UPM). Die Luft die aus dem Rechner unter Vollast heraus kommt ist kaum wärmer als handwarm...

Sollte der Temperaturfühler für die CPU einen weg haben und dementsprechend zu wenig Temperatur anzeigen, kann es sein, dass der Lüfter daher das Signal bekommt, schneller zu drehen wäre nicht nötig?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Gut möglich das der Temperatur Sensor einen weg hat. Ich halte 38 Grad unter Vollast für sehr unrealistisch, speziell bei nur 500 rpm des CPU Lüfters. Möglich ist auch das die CPU unter Vollast nicht komplett hochtaktet, am besten CPU-Z parralel laufen lassen während eines Belastungstests.


----------



## Muha81 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

CPU-Z und CoreTemp während des Belastungstests mit Heavyload laufen lassen: wird gemacht. Melde mich nachher mit einem Screenshot zurück


----------



## Muha81 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Sorry, ist nun leider doch ein bisschen später geworden. Hab noch ein BIOS-Update gemacht...
****Wie kann ich denn hier meine Screenshots hochladen? O.o**** --> gefunden

CPU fan OPT hat heute beim Hochfahren auch unter 600UPM gezeigt, hat jetzt genau 600 oder knapp drüber... Könnte schwören der war gestern schneller...

Ausgeblasen und von Staub befreit ist übrigens alles...

Beim Start (Bild 1) Minimum 45 Grad, nach fast 25 Minuten Volllast (Bild 2) Maximum 53 Grad. Wenn das stimmt sollte ja so weit alles ok sein. Die Temperaturen sind nach 10 Minuten nicht weiter angestiegen und blieben dann weitere 10 Minuten lang Konstant... Trotzdem is das doch komisch und macht mir graue Haare. Es lief doch 2 Jahre lang alles ohne Lüfterprobleme...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Ich kann dich beruhigen alles sieht ganz normal aus  Kein Grund zur Sorge und sei froh das du so gute Temps hast. Als Lüfterproblem würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, er geht halt mit den RMP´s so weit runter wie möglich. Da deine Temps im Idle so niedrig sind regelt er die Lüfter unter auf ein absolutes Minimum. Unter Last sind die Temps auch absolut in grünen Bereich.


----------



## Muha81 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Da bin ich ja wirklich schonmal beruhigt  Aber mich interessiert trotzdem wie das jetzt plötzlich kommt. Hätte ich jetzt nach 2 Jahren ein BIOS-Update gemacht und dann wäre das aufgetaucht, würde ich mich nicht groß wundern. Aber ich habe nichts verändert, was das hätte hervorrufen können (außer RAM und Festplatte einzubauen). Wirklich sehr seltsam. Software- und hardwaremäßig bin ich solche Spinnereien ja eigentlich mittlerweile gewöhnt, aber die Lüfter haben sich bei mir noch nie zu Wort gemeldet bisher ^^
Naja, ich behalte das noch eine Weile im Auge und dann wird es wohl zur Normalität werden (hoffentlich)


----------



## Adi1 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: BIOS meldet plötzlich: Lüfter  zu langsam*

Keine Sorge, der 3570K hält schon etwas aus,

bei mir werkelt der mit 4,5 GHz und überschreitet nicht die 70 Grad-Marke


----------

